# Xenon to Halogen Is it possible?



## CanadaGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

I need some help! Can I replace my xenon lamps with halogen? The xenon light assembly is WAY TOO MUCH MONEY!!! I need to replace the entire assembly including the ballist. I have the halogen light assembly but the wiring does not match up. Is there a wiring harness that I can use to accomplish this? 
THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!
Canada Girl


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

are you outside of warranty already? bulbs aren't covered, but if the xenon assembly is bad, that should be covered under warranty.


----------



## CanadaGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

I was in a fender bender, both lights got damaged & need to be replaced. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------

